# Screenshots from your Kindle



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now that we are in a forum where we can post pictures, folks might want to post screenshots from their Kindle. It's easy to do. One important point: you must have an SD card in your Kindle.

For the screenshot, press Alt-Shift-G. The picture is saved in the root directory of the SD card (on my computer, it shows up as drive H. Just plug the USB cable in and there are the pictures! Easy! I use Photobucket and just copy the pictures directly from the Kindle to my Photobucket album. I don't even bother to copy them to the computer

When posting here, I find they are big so I use width= in the


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

**clapping like a little child at Christmastime* I love all the new things I'm learning here. I have to say this...the other very active forum I belong to (and, I won't even mention which one  ) likes to keep the learning to themselves. I'd like to thank Harvey and Leslie for making it so easy to find all these "lessons" by having them linked in one place for easy reference. My hat is off to you two...if I was wearing one at the moment but you understand where I'm going with this 

Kudos guys and also to everyone else for making this a fun place to hang around *


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, for all those people who complain that Kindle books can't be shared as print volumes can be: Here's your workaround.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Hey, for all those people who complain that Kindle books can't be shared as print volumes can be: Here's your workaround.


Yeah. Leslie could you take screen shots so I can read Pillars of the Earth? Heh.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

durphy said:


> Yeah. Leslie could you take screen shots so I can read Pillars of the Earth? Heh.


Let's see...Pillars of the Earth has 19042 locations and at font size 4, there are 4 locations per "page" for a total of 477 pages for the book. Assuming it takes me one minute per screen shot to capture, copy, and post to photobucket, it would take me 8 hours to post the whole book. I bill at $1000/day for consulting so sure...for $1000, I'll do the book for you! I take PayPal, PM for my email address.

Or you could buy it in the Kindle store for $6.39.... 

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I had to try it and I feel so SMAHT!! Thanks Leslie! (although you are probably creating a monster here)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

whoops!  not so smaht....  I didn't resize.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is it at a more appropriate size.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks good, Kirstin!

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey the first one resized by magic!  cool!


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just read thru your FAQ, but don't remember seeing this there.  Is it? If now will it be?

John


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> Just read thru your FAQ, but don't remember seeing this there. Is it? If now will it be?
> 
> John


It is only mentioned in passing in the section where all the shortcuts are listed. To be honest, I didn't pay much attention to screenshots prior to joining this forum because...where would I post them otherwise?

I'll have to think about whether or not to include more discussion in the revision. Posting screenshots on a forum is fun, but I bet there are lots of Kindle owners who never frequent a forum, so I have to decide if this is "frequently asked" enough to warrant inclusion.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just had to see if I could do this! Voila you guys are wonderful to teach us all this neat stuff. Many Thankees.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Now I need to know. Do olives ever go bad?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

durphy said:


> Now I need to know. Do olives ever go bad?


I was wondering the same thing, durphy! I have also thought about planting olive trees.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

durphy said:


> Now I need to know. Do olives ever go bad?


I never did find out.  The cheese had gone rancid and that was why he was wondering about the olives....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

durphy said:


> Now I need to know. Do olives ever go bad?


Yes. They can get rancid.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My ? would more likely be do olives ever go good.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> My ? would more likely be do olives ever go good.


Oh - I love olives!! We get these big Queen olives stuffed with a clove of garlic and I have been known to eat them out of the jar by the dozen. 

(and I have been at work at total of 60 minutes and here I am. I need to be locked out of here from 7:30-4:30 M-F)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Italian market here in Portland sells these fabulous big green olives stuffed with hot peppers. Yum! I haven't had any in awhile and now I have a craving...

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

If you are serious about olives, don't buy an Olive Tree for the olives, it takes a LOT of work to make them edible. you have to soak in lye for weeks and cure them and lots of things to leach the awful bitterness out of them. Stick with buying them in stores if you want to eat them...but God Bless You if you endeavor curing Olives yourself...and invite me over for some if you succeed


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sailor said:


> If you are serious about olives, don't buy an Olive Tree for the olives, it takes a LOT of work to make them edible. you have to soak in lye for weeks and cure them and lots of things to leach the awful bitterness out of them. Stick with buying them in stores if you want to eat them...but God Bless You if you endeavor curing Olives yourself...and invite me over for some if you succeed


I think I'll just go to Micucci's and let them do the work of scooping them out of the big white buckets...

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sailor said:


> If you are serious about olives, don't buy an Olive Tree for the olives, it takes a LOT of work to make them edible. you have to soak in lye for weeks and cure them and lots of things to leach the awful bitterness out of them. Stick with buying them in stores if you want to eat them...but God Bless You if you endeavor curing Olives yourself...and invite me over for some if you succeed


There are several ranches in Texas that are now growing olive trees. Only one that I know of is actually producing olive oil for use in cooking. Mostly they are using the olive oil for soaps and lotions. None of them are growing olives for consumption. We want them for shade on the back half of our acre.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Now that we are in a forum where we can post pictures, folks might want to post screenshots from their Kindle. It's easy to do. One important point: you must have an SD card in your Kindle.
> 
> For the screenshot, press Alt-Shift-G. The picture is saved in the root directory of the SD card (on my computer, it shows up as drive H. Just plug the USB cable in and there are the pictures! Easy! I use Photobucket and just copy the pictures directly from the Kindle to my Photobucket album. I don't even bother to copy them to the computer
> 
> When posting here, I find they are big so I use width= in the [IMG command to resize them, eg [IMG width=250 . 250 or 300 seems to work well.


Thanks for posting this, Leslie! Finally a reason for me to hook the USB cable up to Eleanor! Of course, since I can't read, I tried to do Alt-Shift-C the first four times I tried. Lucky for me that didn't do anything discernible, like reformat the Kindle's internal storage, LOL! I re-read your VERY CLEAR instructions and Alt-Shift-G works! There's no stopping me now!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for posting this, Leslie! Finally a reason for me to hook the USB cable up to Eleanor! Of course, since I can't read, I tried to do Alt-Shift-C the first four times I tried. Lucky for me that didn't do anything discernible, like reformat the Kindle's internal storage, LOL! I re-read your VERY CLEAR instructions and Alt-Shift-G works! There's no stopping me now!
> 
> Betsy


*LOL Betsy...too funny!!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should have seen it when I gave myself a dope slap--that was REALLY funny!



Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You should have seen it when I gave myself a dope slap--that was REALLY funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


*LMAO, I did that to myself the other day...and I should have had a V8 *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

> Now that we are in a forum where we can post pictures, folks might want to post screenshots from their Kindle. It's easy to do. One important point: you must have an SD card in your Kindle.


Guess I am going to need that SD card a lot sooner than I anticipated!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you found a way to take screenshots from Kindle 2?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently Alt+shift+G still works. The screen savers wind up in your documents file.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

durphy said:


> Have you found a way to take screenshots from Kindle 2?


You're going to have to buy her K2 edition of the FAQ. L's got olives to pay for.


----------

